

C.H.I.P. Is a Tiny, Incredibly Powerful Mini $9 PC That Runs Linux - neverminder
http://news.softpedia.com/news/C-H-I-P-Is-a-Tiny-Incredibly-Powerful-Mini-9-PC-That-Runs-Linux-480562.shtml

======
peatmoss
I'd love to see the Pervasive Displays people create an E-Ink display
controller shield for some of these new low-power computers coming out. I've
kind of dreamt of an E-Ink, boot-to-Emacs, e-reader / work in the park laptop.

------
Jun8
Some more information and photos here: [http://makezine.com/2015/05/07/next-
thing-co-releases-worlds...](http://makezine.com/2015/05/07/next-thing-co-
releases-worlds-first-9-computer/)

------
fsk
Seems neat. The pocketchip seems like a viable alternative to a smartphone or
Open Pandora/Pyra. Micro usb otg port means I can use my meenova for extra
storage.

I've seen kickstarter hardware disasters (icontrolpad2, gcw zero), so I'll
probably wait to buy on the aftermarket. They aren't planning to deliver for a
year anyway. It was already funded, so there's no loss if I wait til they
deliver to Kickstarter backers before buying.

